# How long til breeding maturity



## 776 (Apr 9, 2003)

How old do the piranhas need to be before they reach sexual maturity?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

reds at around a year. it has been known to happen sooner though.
wes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For more on this topic (ignore the bottom portion of this link I'm handing you) and sexual maturity, eggs etc. There are approx. 2 or 3 lines covering this.

Q&A regarding sexual maturity



> PIRANHA KING Posted on Apr 14 2003, 03:51 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> reds at around a year. it has been known to happen sooner though.
> wes


 Curious, what is the source?


----------



## 776 (Apr 9, 2003)

Great! Thanks.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

hastatus said:


> For more on this topic (ignore the bottom portion of this link I'm handing you) and sexual maturity, eggs etc. There are approx. 2 or 3 lines covering this.
> 
> Q&A regarding sexual maturity
> 
> ...


 no scientific source, i believe neo has said they've breed at 4" though. 
wes


----------

